# a great use for old socks



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

you put them over your arms to clean dust and drips. they stay in place while you scrub and a great material


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I am speechless:vs_laugh:


----------



## chicken (Feb 23, 2017)

Vylum said:


> you put them over your arms to clean dust and drips. they stay in place while you scrub and a great material


Hopefully they have been washed first. :vs_shocked:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Video? I don't get it....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

i thought it being Vylum he was going to say he used them to paint with! LOL! You know......it would probably work for small hard to reach areas though....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

T-Rex arms eh?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It makes sense to me. 

With all of the liquid and pasty products we handle, having a convenient way to wipe a dollop of paint off your finger here, or a glob of caulking there would be convenient with a sleeve rag. I mean, we're not talking about replacing the rag.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

they're great for buffing wax off of hard to reach areas of car bodies. As long as they are 100% cotton anyway. Turn them inside out and they work great for this.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I put em over my ladder stabilizers after the 1st coat is sprayed. Keeps from marring new paint. I still feel compelled to put a matching pair on each time. Strange.


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

I put socks on my ladder pads. I buy the blue pads that Werner makes. It keeps the pads from making marks on the walls or siding once they old and all painted up. I just change the socks from time to time. It keeps everything nice and clean.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

i use old no-show ankle socks to put around the brush handle when I need to spot stains on a ceiling with BIN. That stuff is runny and the socks catch the mess.

Step two...pitch the brush and sock in the garbage.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Socks are pretty good on the end of an extension to grab some cobwebs from a stairwell ceiling.

I'm a serial sock replacer, meaning when I buy new socks of one type, I completely discard all of the old one of the same type. Makes laundry sorting easier.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PACman said:


> i thought it being Vylum he was going to say he used them to paint with! LOL! You know......it would probably work for small hard to reach areas though....


Well I'm sure most of us have used paint mitts, so why not socks?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Brushman4 said:


> Well I'm sure most of us have used paint mitts, so why not socks?




Because I don't paint well with my feet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Or you can be like flea and where one one your junk...


----------

